# FS: Wool Picker



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

For carding wool.

Dimensions: 27 inches long, 11 inches wide, 27.5 inches high

Home made. Makers name and date (1981) is written on the bottom. The nails are very very sharp. Local pick up in Carroll County, MD. Asking $300, cash please. Can email more pics if wanted.

Thanks,
Lavender Blue


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

ooooo how nice!


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

This has sold


----------

